# Year long youth hunting league sign up.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone signing up??


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Count me in.


alright, your in.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds good .


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Sounds good .


 no problem


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys lookin forward to layin em down.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Thanks guys lookin forward to layin em down.


im hopin to serve on a team with you


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

once the teams are choosen, outdoorsman3 or i will open up a thread for each team... this will be the place for you to post you kills. this way we can keep a total point per team by looking at the thread


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to be on your team too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> I would like to be on your team too.


its luck of the draw  your name is in a bucket, waiting for April 2nd.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

okay its totaly random . I got it now.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Animals are gonna get in a wreck with a few of my arrows, count me in!


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

ok u guys are in. COME ON lets get some more people in on it to!!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in. Cant wait to start hitting those birds


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

got the first kill today :tongue: black bird at 37 yards. dont count yet tho


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> got the first kill today :tongue: black bird at 37 yards. dont count yet tho


sweet!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

c'mon guys!!! more sign ups!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

im in


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

any one got a phone that i could send a pic to and u could upload it from your phone???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bump, cmon guys!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

*im in*


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> The rule this year is that you can not enter song birds
> .


when you say song birds by which birds do u exactly mean???


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> any one got a phone that i could send a pic to and u could upload it from your phone???


ill message ya my #


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

no song bird means no robins, blue jays, cardinals. nothing of that nature. black birds, crows. sparrows, starlings. all exceptable


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in!!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

count wolfeman in on this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

back to the top.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bump. cmon guys this will be fun


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

if theres not enough people we could just have the unlimited killer contest!

each person makes a thread and post kills
or
we could just have one thread where everyone just post pics and keeps track of their own score


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> if theres not enough people we could just have the unlimited killer contest!
> 
> each person makes a thread and post kills
> or
> we could just have one thread where everyone just post pics and keeps track of their own score


na, i have like 22 guys.


----------



## big_game_24 (Jan 3, 2011)

Im in 
2009 Hoyt Kobalt, Sure-Loc sight, fuse stabilizer, g5 peep sight, Carbon express maxima hunter, Rage Broadheads.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

is it gunna be by bow type mathews/mission hoyt diamond etc.?


----------



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Are we gonna have teams? And Im In!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> is it gunna be by bow type mathews/mission hoyt diamond etc.?


no, im just going to do a random out of the jar pick.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in!

On our property near here we are starting to get hogs which is very exciting for me since as most of u know we lost our hunting club and that was where all the hogs were but we are starting to get some hogs on our property that we have permission to hunt from that is our friends place. Also since they/we have a garden there they r getting rabbits and squirrels in it so I will have to manage that! But ya I'm definitely in this contest.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

im in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm in!
> 
> On our property near here we are starting to get hogs which is very exciting for me since as most of u know we lost our hunting club and that was where all the hogs were but we are starting to get some hogs on our property that we have permission to hunt from that is our friends place. Also since they/we have a garden there they r getting rabbits and squirrels in it so I will have to manage that! But ya I'm definitely in this contest.


ohh i forgot hogs on the list HOGS WILL COUNT AS 45 POINTS!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

im in


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

count me in. I never tried something like this, so it could be fun.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

limit on hogs?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

3 a day.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

where are the teams posted?? I want to know


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

youtharcher728 said:


> where are the teams posted?? I want to know


we dont have them posted yet.


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> we dont have them posted yet.


oh. sorry. getting a little impatient


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha, april 2nd will be the official team posting day.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

when does the contest start?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

april 2nd.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think i have about 24 guys now.  keep the sign ups comin


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im in. BUNNIES BEWARE!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cmon more people!!


----------



## Remington721 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can Canadians join?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sure! anyone can join! can i count you in?


----------



## Remington721 (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay,I'm in.


----------



## Remington721 (Mar 23, 2011)

Do groundhogs, squrriels, and other small varmints count?


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

+do finches count?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes they all count. and if finches are legal to shoot, go ahead.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL] 


MAbowhunter11s bird


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright, whatever team he is is on gets the points.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Do dove count?


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Do dove count?


sure thing


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep. when they go into season go ahead.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

But not right now ?


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

are they in season where you are?


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nope. not till september.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

i vote for one man teams, that way people won't drag each other down.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i am not doing 28-35 teams, to hard to keep up on, sorry but that is out or the question.


----------



## Hawg Slayer 4 (Feb 27, 2011)

im in


----------



## Remington721 (Mar 23, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i am not doing 28-35 teams, to hard to keep up on, sorry but that is out or the question.


Yeah good point that would be hard.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
MAbowhunter11s 2nd bird


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Im in


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Just killed a 25lb Ground hog


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

might wanna check those birds....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> might wanna check those birds....


what kind of birds are those? and why arnt you joining up?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

what is classified as a song bird, do ravens crows and cow birds count for points


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> what is classified as a song bird, do ravens crows and cow birds count for points


if it is legal to shoot, its legal for the contest.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> what kind of birds are those? and why arnt you joining up?


first one is a song bird.... name is on the tip of my tongue, just can't remember. The second one looks a lot like a grey jay, not really supposed to shoot those, but people do

why am i not joining? don't wanna, nothing really to shoot in the summer, gotta work, gonna be outta state... list goes on


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> first one is a song bird.... name is on the tip of my tongue, just can't remember. The second one looks a lot like a grey jay, not really supposed to shoot those, but people do
> 
> why am i not joining? don't wanna, nothing really to shoot in the summer, gotta work, gonna be outta state... list goes on


alright, thats fine. and i will ask MA about those birds. if it is a song bird then i will just say ohh well, no points listed. i want to make this contest mature and not have a bunch of kids complaining the rules are unfair as such. thanks for pointing that out N77.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

The second looks like a mocking bird.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

change of plans, teams will be posted friday march 25!!


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

put me in really quick! if you can


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if it is legal to shoot, its legal for the contest.


What do you mean Legal


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> alright, thats fine. and i will ask MA about those birds. if it is a song bird then i will just say ohh well, no points listed. i want to make this contest mature and not have a bunch of kids complaining the rules are unfair as such. thanks for pointing that out N77.


first one is a common grackle or Cowbird ..... small black bird ...;.............. 2nd one is a bunting illegal to shoot anywhere


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks cole. and by legal i mean if it is legal in the state to shoot, then go ahead. i will accept the first bird but not the second one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gblrgtr870 said:


> put me in really quick! if you can


sure.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thanks cole. and by legal i mean if it is legal in the state to shoot, then go ahead. i will accept the first bird but not the second one.


what about the nucince law as in some birds are in an over abundance and therefore are allowed to be shot but do ont have a season


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhmm like what? starlings and crackles?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> uhmm like what? starlings and crackles?


graclkes and black birds


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes, you can shoot those, i dont think we can shoot red wings tho.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yes, you can shoot those, i dont think we can shoot red wings tho.


red wings are nder some spiece protection program


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 how many people are in ????


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

25 people on sign in day


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we have 28 people.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Are there going to be any prizes at the end of the year?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill try.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

29 im in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

already log your on team 5.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

actually that second bird is a gray cat bird. legal to shoot in the state of massachusetts


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alrght nick, im gonna count both those birds. if anyone objects private message me.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Do snakes count?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, they count as fish.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

ben and i decided that fish will be length x2 will determine points. you must have a picture with the fish/snake on the tape measure to be fair. sound good?


----------



## youtharcher728 (Mar 15, 2011)

where re teams posted?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sounds good nick. and i have an open thread.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

can we still sign up for the contest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhmm. yes but only you. your on team 7


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

To Late?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your on a team .22 I'm possitive I signed you up


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

O haha. Ok sorry then.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

what are the scores now?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i posted them on the kill page. but they might be changing in the - pretty soon.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

How can I sign up to be on any team, with my trusty mathews drenalin?


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## eebbooyy (Dec 31, 2010)

im in


----------

